# Looking for a friend



## Sunnshine (10 mo ago)

I’m looking for a pen-pal sort of friendship with another woman! Someone who we can vent to each other and talk about silly things with. I don’t have many friends in my life and I always feel judged.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

Why do you always feel judged?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sunnshine said:


> I’m looking for a pen-pal sort of friendship with another woman! Someone who we can vent to each other and talk about silly things with. I don’t have many friends in my life and I always feel judged.


I assume you are a woman, is that correct?

You can post here on TAM and you will make a lot of friends. You can also post to people and provide support to them.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Sunnshine said:


> I’m looking for a pen-pal sort of friendship with another woman! Someone who we can vent to each other and talk about silly things with. I don’t have many friends in my life and I always feel judged.


😍 Not always


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> I assume you are a woman, is that correct?
> 
> You can post here on TAM and you will make a lot of friends. You can also post to people and provide support to them.


TAM is not where I'd go for support as a woman. I mean really you think this environment is woman friendly?


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

@Sunnshine 

It sounds like you are lonely. Asking for pen pal friends on an international message board may not be the best solution. Do post & get to know the people around here. If something develops organically great but you will still be engaged by being part of the community even if its not one on one. 

Why are you seeking an OL pen pal rather than a real friend who you can see & talk to? Do you have any old friends from school with whom you can reconnect? Yesterday I got a call from a woman I hadn't spoken to in 7 years. I was happy to hear from her. Do you have hobbies or neighbors who can bring you into contact with potential friends?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Yes. I'd suggest you go out and do things you enjoy, hobbies, sports, activities and meet real people, as well as coming here. Friends you meet in real life through a common interest are the ones who stick.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

You could end up catfished so I wouldn’t recommend that.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

@Sunnshine

It is possible to make friends on boards like this. For example, DownByTheRiver and I are friends but we have never met. We live on opposite sides of the country. We correspond on this board & through the PM feature. I followed her here from another board. So you will find people with whom you click but as much as I like DownByTheRiver and appreciate her insights, I don't get the same emotional fulfillment from our interactions as I do from the friends who I can see & spend time with IRL. Does that make sense? 

How can we help you make fulfilling friendships?


----------

